# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Mom sleeping with my Boy friend

## skittykat

In my dream my boyfriend and i are in this apartment complex i used to live in when i was a teenager  so we are walking to the pool and he just dissappears so i start to look for him and now the whole apartment complex is like a swimming pool and im swimming around looking for him asking everyone finally i give up and go inside to my house to find my mom and my boyfriend not having sex but there hair was all messed up and they looked caught i dont know what they were doing.What else would they be doing?!

----------


## little_luna

> In my dream my boyfriend and i are in this apartment complex i used to live in when i was a teenager  so we are walking to the pool and he just dissappears so i start to look for him and now the whole apartment complex is like a swimming pool and im swimming around looking for him asking everyone finally i give up and go inside to my house to find my mom and my boyfriend not having sex but there hair was all messed up and they looked caught i dont know what they were doing.What else would they be doing?!



are you afraid of turning in to be like youre mom?
cause if you are it migth be a metafore 
for wondering if he stil will be whit you if you are like youre mother 
but i dont know more

----------


## Keitorin

> In my dream my boyfriend and i are in this apartment complex i used to live in when i was a teenager  so we are walking to the pool and he just dissappears so i start to look for him and now the whole apartment complex is like a swimming pool and im swimming around looking for him asking everyone finally i give up and go inside to my house to find my mom and my boyfriend not having sex but there hair was all messed up and they looked caught i dont know what they were doing.What else would they be doing?!



It kind of sounds like you're afraid of losing him to someone else. Does your mother have any qualities you'd like to have? Maybe you think a quality she has is more like what your boyfriend wants.

----------

